# Pics of your omega imperial longbows



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

Post em if you got em.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

My mini-review which I thought I had posted here but I guess not:
http://tradtalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48796

I've had a friend with a 32" DL shoot this bow and he found it was smooth all the way back. That is for a 66" bow, the 68" would be even better.

-Grant


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

Tradbow Guy said:


> Post em if you got em.


Christmas bow. 50#@30"


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is a little video


----------



## Aronnax (Nov 7, 2013)

Norm Koger said:


> Christmas bow. 50#@30"
> View attachment 2125292
> 
> View attachment 2125293
> ...


Holy smokes that is pretty. Is that clear glass on the back? I'm generally a clear glass fan (even if it has some streaks), but the black glass on the belly, with the black line through the riser sure looks nice...

What's the AMO length on that one?

BM


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

Clear glass on the back, and yes it does have some very minor streaks - but they don't really show against a wood as light as hickory. Very happy with it. 66" AMO. A bit slower than if it were shorter, but with a draw I like to characterize as "sweet." 177 fps with 417 grain, 29.5" shaft carbons.


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Norm Koger said:


> Christmas bow. 50#@30"
> View attachment 2125292
> 
> View attachment 2125293
> ...


Aww man, that is a sweet bow. I just place my Christmas order for a 64" Imperial, 40# @ 28" to move up from a 35# Sage and I just can't wait for it to get here , Kegan's been great as I'm sure I've been pestering him with a ton of questions.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I recently refurbished this one that I got from Kegan. Sanded, stained, and finished with instrument grade lacquer (used on acoustic guitars). Not perfect, but I did a pretty good job on it. Its 44#@29 or 42#@28. I draw 29.5" and its a bit heavy for me.... I could be persuaded to part with it for a reasonable price. I can take more pics if anybody is interested. It has the flat, low/med grip that I like, it allows repeatable hand placement on every shot.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Some good looking bows so far 😊


----------



## Paddlepro (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Urban,
What kind of money are you thinking?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

JParanee said:


> Here is a little video


Says video does not exist?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Norm Koger said:


> View attachment 2125292


that is plain purdy!


----------



## David Alford (Dec 28, 2012)

I really like recurve style risers like this for longbows. I'd even be inclined toward more massive recurve types of risers on longbows or perhaps a flat bow.


----------



## deezdrama (Aug 19, 2013)

Id like to see more pics if anyone has them. Im going to get one soon....thinking about an ebony stain


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Posted this before, two-toned Omega Imperial 40# @ 28" and a sweet shooter.


----------

